# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Anti-rookcampagnes / Steek er nog één op - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## fc339044

vind ik goed,heb 30jaar gerookt en al veel spijt gehad dat ik daar ooit mee begonnen ben,voel mij nu veel fitter,maar weet zeker dat het wel onherstelbare aan mijn longen gebracht,had er maar nooit tabak gegroeid,had veel miserie minder geweest.groetjes.

----------

